# Smokey barn



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I have just started my third and final bag of Malawi Geisha from chris and I have to say his description of how this coffee tastes is very accurate.

I found it to be anyway!! for espresso and cappuccino it's great stuff, I have drank it twice as fast as my beloved rave signature which really did surprise me, In fairness I'm not really comparing Apples with Apples as they are very different roasts but the results don't lie I'm drinking roughly 2-1 chris v rave atm. I have placed another order from chris of a another bean







let's see how long these last?

Anyone who has not tried smokey barn coffee as yet should do so immediately Imo great coffee from a top bloke.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glad your enjoying it tiny. What does it taste of ???


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Let me start by saying this coffee is smooth very smooth it has honey and toffee notes it's light but not in the way that it's short on flavour I'm no expert just know what I like and I like this stuff it's yummy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Let me start by saying this coffee is smooth very smooth it has honey and toffee notes it's light but not in the way that it's short on flavour I'm no expert just know what I like and I like this stuff it's yummy


Excellent , dont need to be an expert to describe what you taste...

Sounds like a lovely coffee.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

True, just didn't want anyone disappointed by my flavour analyses lol, it is a nice fresh cup that's for sure one I will get again just trying a new bean every order atm try and learn the ropes of flavours and regions etc really enjoying the journey Thus far


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> True, just didn't want anyone disappointed by my flavour analyses lol, it is a nice fresh cup that's for sure one I will get again just trying a new bean every order atm try and learn the ropes of flavours and regions etc really enjoying the journey Thus far


Excellent trying out new coffees is fun ...

What's next on the list then


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

3 bags of El Salvador Finca El Aguila slightly more pricey than the Geisha but hopefully equally nice I watch the YouTube video chris puts up with every coffee and choose from there it's a nice usp he has


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Geisha is very nice, IanP pulled some very long shots from it on Chris's recommendation and they were very tasty!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Indeed they were Aaronb! Following Chris's recommendation to get the best flavours. 18g in 25g out over 55secs, including whatever pre infusion time he had set the machine for. Will be opening my kilo of it later in the week....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Feeling like i missed out here, too busy messing about with the aero press LOL


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Aw, thanks guys!

Really pleased you're enjoying it as much as I do!


----------

